# Window Trim questions



## bperk21 (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi there!

A few quick questions about trim for my bedroom windows. Here is a picture of a window I would like to put the trim around:










I am going to replace the stool as well...so we can ignore the one already there :smile:. My main question actually has more to do with a window "jamb" than the trim itself. The window is set flush with the exterior of the townhouse (HOA...not much I can do about bringing the window in closer), so there is an indent from the interior walls and the inside part of the window. 










As you can see the drywall goes in towards the window about 2 3/8". When I add trim to the window, should I put a piece of jamb along this inside part of the drywall (closest to window)??

I hope I gave enough info! Thanks in advance for any help!

Brad


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Yes, build a 3 sided box, 2-3/8" wide to match your trim. 

Then your trim will attatch to that leaving a reveal. :smile:


----------



## bperk21 (Apr 16, 2011)

Awesome thank you so much! 

Brad


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I would just add A 3/4" piece of trim to the jamb to face off the drywall. The casing would attach to that. From the first picture it appears that wood has been added to cover the edge of the window frame. It looks like the window is a vinyl one and trying to disguise it may look like it.













 







.


----------



## JD420 (Jan 13, 2011)

One thing you may want to do also is check and make sure it is 2 3/8 inches all the way around--there could be some variation-- if it is older house some of the rough boards used for sheeting were not planed down to an exact thickness and then you may have thin boards on bottom and thick at top or any combination--and when that happens it throws off the "jamb width"--you may 2 3/8 on one side or corner and something completely different other side or corner. It that is the case you will need to cut your jambs to the widest measurement-then fit your sides and top and scribe along the wall--then plane them to scrible line.


----------



## DannyT (Apr 26, 2011)

We bought a house last may and all the windows looked like yours. As I go through each room I have been tearing off the corner bead and the drywall around the windows and the window sill. you can get 1x4 mdf at lowes cheap for the jambs, thats what I been using. then just install the new window sill and the casing. I used pieces of the tigerwood flooring I was installing for the window sills at my house. If your corner bead is straight and doesnt stick out a lot at the corners you might get away with leaving them in. I didnt have enough window frame showing to do that and they were too crooked to leave.


----------

